# Looking for ride to Avon from Evergreen Saturday Afternoon/Evening for Triple Bypass



## arzach (Jun 6, 2008)

Anyone heading back to Avon from Evergreen Saturday afternoon or evening that would have room for two guys and two bikes? 

We're doing the East bound ride on Sunday and hoping to catch a lift Saturday and cut down on the driving a little. 

We'll obviously throw in gas and beer money.

Thanks, Zach
[email protected]


----------

